# Safe to sleep on tummy during pg?



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, Im 22 wekks pg and am having trouble sleeping at nite, due to sore back.

Is it safe to sleep on tummy at this stage in the pg?

Many thanks


Shellyjxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

sorry for the delay

its probably best not to sleep on your tummy, not only due to the baby but your back will be at an unnatural curve and will cause you more pain. Try on your side, supported with pillows

Take care x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice
Love Shellyjxxx


----------

